# Help!!! Goat choked!!!



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi All, Im from NZ and a newbie to rasing goats. I have had 2 for the last month and i absolutely adore them! 
Last night we were giving them some fruit and the older boy (about 6 months old) suddenly started choking really bad - it was so scary. He was coughing and spluttering massively and then he looked at me with all this foam coming out of his mouth. It was just awful.
We lifted up his 2 front legs and massaged his neck which helped a lot. This was last night at about 8pm.. He then seemed ok, he is still walking around but still coughing a bit and still has foam out of his mouth. Dont think he has eaten or drunken anything. Were gonna mix warm water and mollasses and hope he will drink that from a bottle and hope it will loosen whatever might still be stuck and he can finally get it out... And another neck massage. Truly the most worst thing ive seen, my poor wee dude


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all welcome to TGS.
Good fast work.
What were the sizes of fruit? Some get so greedy they will hardly chew.
Can you drench him with electrolytes?


----------



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you. Definitely an option - what would you suggest to use? Sorry as i said i am very new to this!! 
Very small cut the oranges and apples into quarters then each quarter into thirds. I thought whatever is left would have passed by now, it honestly cant be that big due to how small the pieces were in the first place. Im assuming the fact he is standing and walking is a good sign? It's now midday here and he hasnt rested or eaten or drunken since last night. I think this will exhaust him???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are fine sized pieces he shouldn't have choked on them.

Homemade electrolytes, courtesy of Happy Bleats;
Half gal hot water
2-6 tablespoon molasses
1-2 Tablespoon any kind of salt, Ebsom salts or baking soda
1 cup ACV (apple cider vinegar)
if you don't have drench gun a 12cc or bigger syringe will do.

If you have any probious that will help too.
So he's not eating hay?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You really need to be sure there is not something still lodged in there...hopefully drenching the electrolytes will flush it but if not a soft edge hose of some kind...to push down his throat to dislodge if there is anything stuck ...choking can also cause bloat..how does his left side look? I agree with giving probiotics and maybe a pinch of baking soda...mix in enough water to drench...maybe a 1/2 teaspoon baking soda...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I've had goats to scarf down food so fast they started getting choked so I got their head and up their mouths in water which helped. But with fruit I'm no sure what to tell you other than try giving them smaller pieces next time


----------

